
One Pot Application - nreece
http://dutherenverseauborddelatable.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/we-call-it-opa/
======
futuremint
I don't know what OPA is, but I think that building an application on top of
Gemstone/S and Seaside (GLASS), or their upcoming Maglev product and Rails
would be a "one pot application".

I've been a Rails developer for years, and just recently started using Seaside
to build an application and I used a basic object database for it. Eventually
I'll port it to GLASS, but either way the lack of plumbing has been
refreshing. So "OPA" isn't a new idea and there are existing technologies out
there for it already, AFAIK.

